# i got my baby rats today!!



## cassies_degus (Jan 12, 2011)

Sorry no pics up yet... But I got the following babies....

My girls....


Penelope... She's a blue/white hood and already loves me to death! 

Lucy.... She's black with a white tummy and feet. Pretty playful.

Asia... She's a white Rex.... So adorable with ruby eyes! 

And my boys...

Virgil...a pretty good size black baby. Again white tummy and feet. Also a daddy's boy, which my finacee is loving! 

Marley... A dumbo Rex baby. So sweet and so little! 

And finally a white Rex with a tan hood. I'm thinkin about naming him either Ducky or Penguin not sure yet. Any suggestions? I'm going to be making an account with photo bucket soo you guys can see them I will add a pic of them on my signature...


----------



## CharleyRogan (Feb 20, 2009)

Oooops sorry computer must be malfunctioning.... no piccies   

Congrats on getting your new ratties


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

awww i'm glad you have them in groups together 

look foward to the pics.

any tips or info u need go here as its a great place to get inspiration on cages and there set ups,health,behaviour and general rat chat.

Fancy Rats | Home

just on onto the community section and enter into the forums.


----------



## Petitepuppet (May 30, 2009)

Is that them in your display pic? Are they in a tank?


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

cant wait for pics!


----------



## Sarah+Hammies (Jul 20, 2009)

Cant wait to see piccies of the little critters


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

think there her degus in the tank,though i was always led to believe that they should be kept in wire cages so they can climb and jump from ledge to ledge.


----------



## cassies_degus (Jan 12, 2011)

My degus are in a fairly large 3 level ferret cage thank you.


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

is that an old pic then of them in a tank?
its in your signiture.


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

ahh i see you have removed the picture of them in the tank now Singing:


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

cassies_degus said:


> My degus are in a fairly large 3 level ferret cage thank you.


It isnt personal despite how your eye rolling smiley suggests, if I had posted a pic of one of my animals in an unsuitable housing, Blade would have asked the same question of me, now stop sulking and get me pics of your baby rats before you see a grown woman cry, I think if we dont see cute rat pics soon people are going to have full on tantrums.


----------



## Sarah+Hammies (Jul 20, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> It isnt personal despite how your eye rolling smiley suggests, if I had posted a pic of one of my animals in an unsuitable housing, Blade would have asked the same question of me, now stop sulking and get me pics of your baby rats before you see a grown woman cry, *I think if we dont see cute rat pics soon people are going to have full on tantrums*.


:lol: yep thats very true! 

I think the pic that was in your sig and your display pic showed your degu's and your rats in tanks but no one was saying anything personal like tdm said, if they noticed it in anyones sig they would have mentioned something.


----------



## floissie (Jul 11, 2010)

Lucky you, i am still waiting for my babies to be born, i just hate waiting


----------



## Yorkshire_Rose (Aug 5, 2009)

Dont mean to cause any offene but -

How come you got 6?
Why are they mix genders?
Do you plan on breeding them?

If the anser is yes to the last question i hope you got them from a good breeder, you are prepared for it and have done plenty of research.

Or will it be another my rats were all out pregnant and all the females are accidentally pregnant?

:thumbsup:


----------



## cassies_degus (Jan 12, 2011)

Old picture indeed. They are in a new cage now. My baby ratties were in a tank, but are in a new cage now. They were only in there for a couple of hours though lol.... I do have a question though... I've been reading that the baby ratties have to be seperated between 4 to 5 weeks and another one says 6-7 weeks. Anyone have a preference? I'm thinking 4-5 weeks is right. The breeder hasn't gotten back to me and all three boys have been fighting with Penelope and Asia. They have left Lucy alone, but have been fighting with each other a lot too. Can anyone help?


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

cassies_degus said:


> Old picture indeed. They are in a new cage now. My baby ratties were in a tank, but are in a new cage now. They were only in there for a couple of hours though lol.... I do have a question though... I've been reading that the baby ratties have to be seperated between 4 to 5 weeks and another one says 6-7 weeks. Anyone have a preference? I'm thinking 4-5 weeks is right. The breeder hasn't gotten back to me and all three boys have been fighting with Penelope and Asia. They have left Lucy alone, but have been fighting with each other a lot too. Can anyone help?


I would separate at five weeks tops, why risk babies. Separate them asap geez lol.


----------



## SEVEN_PETS (Aug 11, 2009)

cassies_degus said:


> Old picture indeed. They are in a new cage now. My baby ratties were in a tank, but are in a new cage now. They were only in there for a couple of hours though lol.... I do have a question though... I've been reading that the baby ratties have to be seperated between 4 to 5 weeks and another one says 6-7 weeks. Anyone have a preference? I'm thinking 4-5 weeks is right. The breeder hasn't gotten back to me and all three boys have been fighting with Penelope and Asia. They have left Lucy alone, but have been fighting with each other a lot too. Can anyone help?


can i ask why you have got them at 4 weeks old? rats should leave their siblings and girls shouldn't leave their mother until they are 6 weeks old at least.


----------



## Yorkshire_Rose (Aug 5, 2009)

cassies_degus said:


> Old picture indeed. They are in a new cage now. My baby ratties were in a tank, but are in a new cage now. They were only in there for a couple of hours though lol.... I do have a question though... I've been reading that the baby ratties have to be seperated between 4 to 5 weeks and another one says 6-7 weeks. Anyone have a preference? I'm thinking 4-5 weeks is right. The breeder hasn't gotten back to me and all three boys have been fighting with Penelope and Asia. They have left Lucy alone, but have been fighting with each other a lot too. Can anyone help?


i give up thats pretty much answerd my questions.


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

cassies_degus said:


> Old picture indeed. They are in a new cage now. My baby ratties were in a tank, but are in a new cage now. They were only in there for a couple of hours though lol.... I do have a question though... I've been reading that the baby ratties have to be seperated between 4 to 5 weeks and another one says 6-7 weeks. Anyone have a preference? I'm thinking 4-5 weeks is right. The breeder hasn't gotten back to me and all three boys have been fighting with Penelope and Asia. They have left Lucy alone, but have been fighting with each other a lot too. Can anyone help?


I separated the litter I'm caring for at 5 weeks, but they won't be going to new homes until they are 6 weeks. Do you know the exact age of your rats? This could be important as under 5 weeks they should still be with mum, over 5 weeks they shouldn't be mixed sexes together


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Can you describe the fighting? Rats havelittle squabbles to sort out their dominance and as long as no blood is drawn I wouldnt wory about seperating the two groups, having said that if you still have the two sexes together its very irresponsible, if they are old enough for you to buy them then they shouldnt be in the same cage together. I cant work out if you seriously have bought animals without researching properly or you are deliberately trying to get a reaction off people.


----------



## princesslea (Jul 6, 2010)

thedogsmother said:


> I cant work out if you seriously have bought animals without researching properly or you are deliberately trying to get a reaction off people.


I have refrained from getting involved in this thread as I can't belive that she hasn't done her research and has taken on all these rats!! Taking on this with no experience is just asking for trouble. I find all of her posts contraversial to be honest and wonder whether she just likes the attention of the forum.:frown:

A sensible breeder wouldn't have given her all them rats to take care of surely:scared:. I originally got two rescue rats and when I was confident with them and was quite clued up, I added two rats from Daisymoo.

Sorry but this is my opinion!!! CONFUSED.COM!


----------



## Yorkshire_Rose (Aug 5, 2009)

None of my babies ever left hee untl they were 10-12 weeks ( 8 weeks ifi were hppy with were thy were going ie people that kno hat they are doing)


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

princesslea said:


> I have refrained from getting involved in this thread as I can't belive that she hasn't done her research and has taken on all these rats!! Taking on this with no experience is just asking for trouble. I find all of her posts contraversial to be honest and wonder whether she just likes the attention of the forum.:frown:
> 
> A sensible breeder wouldn't have given her all them rats to take care of surely:scared:. I originally got two rescue rats and when I was confident with them and was quite clued up, I added two rats from Daisymoo.
> 
> Sorry but this is my opinion!!! CONFUSED.COM!


I havent read her other posts, but at least she is asking here for advice, and I have got rats at four weeks from a hoarder so how we get our pets dont always mean that we dont care about there welfare.


----------



## princesslea (Jul 6, 2010)

Waterlily said:


> I havent read her other posts, but at least she is asking here for advice, and I have got rats at four weeks from a hoarder so how we get our pets dont always mean that we dont care about there welfare.


Correct...rescuing rodents is a good thing, if you haven't a clue how to look after them it kind of defeats the object! especially when your dealing with pregnant animals.


----------



## Yorkshire_Rose (Aug 5, 2009)

princesslea said:


> Correct...rescuing rodents is a good thing, if you haven't a clue how to look after them it kind of defeats the object! especially when your dealing with pregnant animals.


:thumbup: good post completely agree.


----------

